# Soucis installation de Monterey sur Mac Pro 5.1



## Jaufret47 (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, j'essaye depuis quelques temps d'installer MacOS Monterey sur mon Mac Pro 5.1 tout en suivant à la lettre point par point ce qu'il faut faire avec OpenCore Patcher. Malheureusement j'arrive à une étape où il faut redémarrer le Mac Pro tout en restant appuyé sur la touche Option (Alt pour ceux qui voient pas) afin de choisir le disque sur lequel on veut démarrer (Clé USB de mon coté) sauf que l'écran reste noir et rien ne ce passe, j'y ai même laissé une nuit entière avec la touche enfoncé avec un objet et l'écran était toujours noir. 
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,



Jaufret47 a dit:


> Malheureusement j'arrive à une étape où il faut redémarrer le Mac Pro tout en restant appuyé sur la touche Option (Alt pour ceux qui voient pas) afin de choisir le disque sur lequel on veut démarrer (Clé USB de mon coté) sauf que l'écran reste noir et rien ne ce passe


Selon la carte graphique installée (certaines (ou toutes ?) cartes compatibles Metal, celles qui permettent d'aller au delà de High Sierra), on perd l'écran de boot (qui s'affiche avec la touche alt enfoncée). J'imagine que c'est ton cas…


----------



## Jaufret47 (24 Mai 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Selon la carte graphique installée (certaines (ou toutes ?) cartes compatibles Metal, celles qui permettent d'aller au delà de High Sierra), on perd l'écran de boot (qui s'affiche avec la touche alt enfoncée). J'imagine que c'est ton cas…








Voilà ma configuration de mon Mac Pro. Quand j'ai acheté mon Mac Pro, j'avais vu des annonces avec la même carte graphique que la mienne avec Monterey installé dessus.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Après sur la carte graphique il y a 2 modes comme le montre la photo, un pour le gaming et un pour un ordinateur de bureau lambda. Est-ce que ça à rapport avec ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2022)

Jaufret47 a dit:


> Après sur la carte graphique il y a 2 modes comme le montre la photo, un pour le gaming et un pour un ordinateur de bureau lambda. Est-ce que ça à rapport avec ça ?


Je ne pense pas.
Je dirais (presque sûr) que la RX 580 ne permet pas de booter avec la touche alt enfoncée. J'avais une RX560 dans mon 5.1 et je ne pouvais pas choisir mon disque de démarrage au boot.


----------



## Jaufret47 (24 Mai 2022)

D'accord, bon du coup faudrait que je change de carte graphique ? Sinon je reste sur Mojave en attendant de trouver une solution.


----------



## Jaufret47 (7 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, je suis donc parti de zéro en mettant un ssd vierge de 1 To et un HDD de 2 To pour le Time Machine tout en enlevant l'ancien ssd avec Mojave dessus. Ayant plus d'OS sur le Mac Pro, le Mac se lance donc automatiquement sur la clé USB avec le patch de Installer Monterey ce qui fait que je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser le boot screen ce qui me permet donc d'utiliser ma RX 580 dans mon Mac.


----------



## Robert Len (7 Octobre 2022)

Jaufret47 a dit:


> patch de Installer Monterey


Avec ce patch est-ce possible de mettre à jour les logiciels comme logic, final cut...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2022)

Robert Len a dit:


> Avec ce patch est-ce possible de mettre à jour les logiciels comme logic, final cut...


Normalement oui, puisque les applications que tu vient regardent la version de l'OS pour être mises à jour.
Par contre, pas sûr que le hardware suive correctement; des bugs pourraient arriver, ou alors la machine ne serait pas assez puissante pour bien gérer les différentes tâches.


----------



## Robert Len (7 Octobre 2022)

Ok merci pour l'information!


----------

